# ~~~~Wattle size in Homers~~~~



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been told that large wattle sized homers are more of the Older Breed of Homer strains.......... if the Homer Cocks get super large wattles, this is an indicater of old strain.Bloodlines. Is this true? I have a few Blue Bar 2008 Cocks that have huge wattles.........got them from an old timer who retired from the sport, he said he has old strains in his bloodline. Want you guys opinion on wattle sizes in Race Homers....... Here's a Photo of one of My 2008 Homers with a Large Wattle.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Wattle increases in size the older they become. And , yes, there are homers that have even bigger wattle. I think that may be the influence of genes of the past like perhaps of the Dragoon gene or maybe even Carrier. Now are they old strain? To me it is just showing those genes of the past like some frill on the chest. To me those bigger wattle are those of British influence. I don't know the exact time line, but the British and the Belgian were breeding these homers almost simultaneously in the past. The British were breeding Dragoon and rock pigeon to get homers or may be even carrier pigeon while the Belgians were breeding Cumulet and Smerle to get their birds. And when the British realized that the Belgian birds are faster, the British adapted them then added Dragoon blood to increase toughness. They were intermixing then resulting in what we have now. So are bigger wattle old school? Who knows?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Wattle increases in size the older they become. And , yes, there are homers that have even bigger wattle. I think that may be the influence of genes of the past like perhaps of the Dragoon gene or maybe even Carrier. Now are they old strain? To me it is just showing those genes of the past like some frill on the chest. To me those bigger wattle are those of British influence. I don't know the exact time line, but the British and the Belgian were breeding these homers almost simultaneously in the past. The British were breeding Dragoon and rock pigeon to get homers or may be even carrier pigeon while the Belgians were breeding Cumulet and Smerle to get their birds. And when the British realized that the Belgian birds are faster, the British adapted them then added Dragoon blood to increase toughness. They were intermixing then resulting in what we have now. So are bigger wattle old school? Who knows?


Is this true of all pigeons i have a ten year old in my loft thats wattle has virtualy stayed the same size all her life.?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Jeff,
Not true to all in my observation. Homer cocks seem to increase more. Hens less so! And, yes, I do have hens that has wattle that are the same size after a year old.


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't understand old strain. Just because someone adds a new name to a strain it still has a long pedigree whether recorded or not. IMO, all of the strains are old, it's just the names applied to them that are new.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The modern racing/homing pigeon was formed from Dragoons and English Carriers. So they all have the potential for big wattles in my opinion. Some of them just have it more strongly than others in their strains. I doubt it has been bred out completely in most strains. Probably still lingering.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the reason why they are saying that it is an old strain is that because Dragoon and perhaps Carrier are older breeds than say the current homers. They are the foundation birds so they must have come before the current homers ones.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I have seen some breeders of a club member. The size of these wattle's. They are huge.
What strain are they I dont know. I have a 2001 cock and the wattle is nothing compared to his birds. So I am thinking it's some old strain. Also he is the one to beat in the club.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Trenton homers seemed to have large wattle.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Trenton homers seemed to have large wattle.


They sure did


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have Homers from guys from different Race Clubs.......& most that they have are small wattle type Homers, Homers that have had the wattle size bred down or out of them........I was told these are new homer types, old homer types/Strains/Family's have the larger wattles........... This is a very intersting subject for sure! Would like anyone elses input on this subject.......


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i like it big!! that how i picture all homers!!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the larger wattle Homers too..............


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

I think those racers with larger wattles look better, looks like a real racer!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

And that is a nice bird you got there.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks..............I got this Cock Bird for FREE a few weeks back from an old Pigeon racer in Eau Claire, WI. The Guy said he was getting to old for the sport......so he was giving it up. He told me and Home Boy that we could pick whaever Birds we wanted out of his 2 LARGE lofts..... We ended up with real sweet Birds, the old guy was really cool & Happy that they would go to good homes............. He had some really sweet Birds & lots of them!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh man, you were pretty lucky then!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Mader631 said:


> Thanks..............I got this Cock Bird for FREE a few weeks back from an old Pigeon racer in Eau Claire, WI. The Guy said he was getting to old for the sport......so he was giving it up. He told me and Home Boy that we could pick whaever Birds we wanted out of his 2 LARGE lofts..... We ended up with real sweet Birds, the old guy was really cool & Happy that they would go to good homes............. He had some really sweet Birds & lots of them!


those are some sweet looking birds  I love the look of those aged wattled birds myself , I have a nice number of the large wattled older homers i my loft and they just look so awesome,wise and proud ..thanks for sharing


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Who in Eau Clair is retireing ?


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Larry Kloos.......


----------

